# Game 32: Wizards @ Heat (1/6 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 6, 2012 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta bounce back here. Last home game before a tough, 6 game road trip.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We really havent taken much advantage of the favourable schedule.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How much will be be out rebounded by tonight?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I have Nene in fantasy lets hope he goes for a 20 20 night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets hope not.



> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> As for seeking outside rebounding help, Spoelstra said pregame, "We don't need help from the outside. The answer isn't somebody to help us."


:|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Garrett Temple getting starts for the Wizards lately. Hindsight, probably should've kept him over Terrel.

Temple averaging 6.2 points, 4.8 rebounds and 5.7 assists, plus a steal per game. Shooting poor (34%), but the overall line is quite solid.

Could've been a decent backup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:spo: 

Come on Spo, your team is getting abused like a red headed step child down low. Our tallest player is 6'11" but about 200lbs and plays like he is 6'6".


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Seems obvious but if Spo wasn't so stubborn, I swear we'd be alot better than we we already are.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh+Haslem will never work. Ever. I would rather do Bosh+Pittman and I hate Pittman (he sucks).


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh and Kenyon Marten seems alright. Martin was decent last year, and He is tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no, its kid broadcaster day on sun sports...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Well I don't consider Haslem an NBA caliber player, so it's entirely possible Kenyon Martin is better than him. Could just be a lateral move at best.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh no, its kid broadcaster day on sun sports...


This seems like it could be a good show if done right. Get kids young enough with no filter who say ridiculous shit, but they always get the most annoying little twats. **** other peoples' kids, I don't have to like them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB dialled in so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and 1

Great start on offense. Bosh 3-3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a pass BLJ2CB for the and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-6 shooting for the Heat to start with 5 assists

Bosh 4-4 with 9 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start for Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not sure if Washington bad or Miami good.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Adam said:


> Not sure if Washington bad or Miami good.


My Thoughts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smith would be gutted - Varnado waived


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, so close


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers sucks in regular season. Playoffs he comes OK, but regular season...nope


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lol bosh trying to run down block


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate that fallaway pullup Wade does sometimes


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haslem....go home.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It mystifies me how Mario can shoot just 40% from the floor with the amount of wide open shots he gets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD lols


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many Wade fadeaways


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 4 and they are shooting 30%. Bah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not sure if Washington not so bad or Miami suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our shooters blow goats


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Our shooters blow goats


That would be more interesting to see


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Would rather Mike Miller in that Rio or Battier right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just woke up from a too long nap. Saw we're shooting 50% to their 27, and up only 2. Shameful.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron showing our three point shooters how to shoot a three


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cartier Martin in. We lost.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: wow


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole hit a layup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Long time since i've seen a Norris drive go down


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

didnt see Lebron throw a shoe haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seraphin quietly has turned into a decent big man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tray Allen


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ThRay!

Discovering it was Kid's Day while still recovering from a bout of sleep was excessively irritating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God Lebron is ridiculous


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Buzzer beater, naturally


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Nene has 0's across the board cept 1 PF. there goes my fantasy week. Hopefully Wade picks up his slack.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love Cartier Martin and Garrett Temple on the same team. I lumped them together as random, D-League Heat killers a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If you miss against the Heat, it's cool, you'll get 11 more chances that very trip down the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB is so locked in on that J tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wiz lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray butter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane has been so Shattier of late


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit CB, dunk that shit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"The suit was made in China."


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That kid seems pretty happy for having Leukemia, great kid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole still terrifies me with his passing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feels like we should be up more than 7.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller time baby 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade very quiet tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Oh im not your favorite player kid?

Dunks it

How about now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful we got nothing out of that possession. That alley to LeBron was sweet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh what, it didnt count!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lethreezy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feels like our 3s are always answered.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Cartier Martin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller is playing well tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cartier Martin tonight. Really?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jan Vesely show


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers blocked, open court alley-oop to Jan Veseley. Easily top 5 most embarrassing sequence of the year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you are a piece of shit too btw


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and incase you're wondering, yes the 6pts is 1 off Jan Vesely's season high....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has become a knock down shooter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cartier Martin :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cartier Martin time baby...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Mario...what goes through your head on that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MILLER


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario'd into a -4 point swing.

I don't think any player out there makes basketball look as easy as LeBron at times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario's stats to halftime:

0-3 fg
0-2 3fg
1 rebound
2 assists
1 steal
3 turnovers
15 minutes

God knows why this kid has had the longest leash in the history of Miami Heat basketball. He doesn't even defend well.

EDIT: 2nd longest leash. UD has the longest easily.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Starting to think Wario is a permanent fixture in Chalmers' game. Can't keep hoping he'll get past it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually think its the opposite. Alston took his job, Arroyo took his job, Bibby took his job and at some points last season and this season, Cole took his minutes. 

Another reason the Heat messed up by not having a 3rd veteran PG on the roster. Mario's ups and downs the last 3 seasons.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick block


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh channeling his inner Zo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't know why Wade passed up the wide open 15 footer to dribble, spin and fadeaway for an 18 footer. Mind boggling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've missed a million jumpers this half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ummm...Wade....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Webster, jesus


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay Mario did something! 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Beal


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful pass Wade. Good timeout even though they didn't score. We're completely out of sorts on O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Points off turnovers must be the only reason Wizards are in this game still


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Don't know why Wade passed up the wide open 15 footer to dribble, spin and fadeaway for an 18 footer. Mind boggling.


That was indeed ridiculous, but what I ultimately noticed about the play was how much better a choice it has become for LeBron to have shot that open look from 3 instead of passing off to Dwyane, especially considering what Wade did with the play in the end. That probably has more to do with LeBron's improvement from 3, but you also know Wade's going to do something ugly in that situation.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy that J by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dammit Wizards. You're gonna hurt our manbearpig?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ruh roh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just what we need heading on a tough 6 game road trip. Lebron on a bum knee and now ankle.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron will shake it off


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Temple's Revenge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another 20pt game for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Shattier


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow Battier just can't hit anything, Wide open.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna need Shane to connect at some point. He's taken mostly tough attempts, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't like this lineup.

3 non scorers in Cole, Battier and Joel in is a no no.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Sugar Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The offense has boulders tied to its ankles tonight. So ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Up 9 into the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smart move, Sun Sports. Allow the kid to direct the beginning of the 4th quarter..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Mike Miller should get more playing time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller fouled on the trey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller's 2nd, 3rd and 4th free throws of the season :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I love watching the game on a mini screen thanks sun sports.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Who the **** was that lady talking?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray has been very good tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SunSports has an unnatural obsession with little kids.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray just made one of those take-on-multiple-defenders-in-transition layups


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sweet drive by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Miller's 2nd, 3rd and 4th free throws of the season :laugh:


I was wondering why it felt so strange to see him shoot FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo went a minute too long with a lineup yet again. Nightly occurrence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Spo mismanaged that egregiously. Now we need to burn another timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Crawford with that garbage


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just dont get it. We get great minutes out of the guys with Wade and Lebron on the bench. Why test your luck and stick with them after a timeout, to only bring one or both back in on the next dead ball?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade: and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And 1 by :dwade:!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade misses our first freebie of the night


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice reverse for Dwyane


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's J is regressing to the mean now.

Ridiculous manbearpiggian drive.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron is strong as shit giving it to Nene tonight. Who was the Idiot that said Ron Artest was stronger than Lebron? Rollthedick or something like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, what an and1 by Jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not the most efficient game for Wade (14 points on 14 shots), but he somehow managed to get back to 50% shooting on the game after a 2-8 start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

20 on the night for Ray. Hope this is a sign of him breaking out of that mini slump he's been on.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Ray and Miller were awesome. If only there we both 10 years younger lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray and Mike were awesome tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I criticize the O after the 3rd, 30 points in the fourth. Well done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-71

Lead pretty much throughout. Heat then pulled away late.

Won the rebound battle by 11


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 4th quarter. Nice finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Ray and Mike were awesome tonight


33 combined points. I'll take that

Battier 0-5 from 3. If those 3 ever got hot at the same time, it'd be magical.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*SunSportsHEAT*  Chris Bush #*NBABALLOT*


:laugh:



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 99-71
> 
> Lead pretty much throughout. Heat then pulled away late.
> 
> Won the rebound battle by 11


With all the talk of how well they play us, it's only when Jordan Crawford goes god mode.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I pity Emeka Okafor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's the :joel: you see in him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I pity Emeka Okafor.


The man is getting paid $13.5 million, and has another $14.5 million coming next season. He'll be fine :yes:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The man is getting paid $13.5 million, and has another $14.5 million coming next season. He'll be fine :yes:


The Wizards should shitcan him Rashard Lewis style so we can sign him

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont see why they dont. Seraphin needs to play more for them.

Okafor would be a perfect fit here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess he's sorta Joel plus rebounds. I'll take it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He can also catch and occasionally hit a J.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thunder lose to Wiz.

Glad that it wasn't us....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was us 3 weeks ago


----------

